# pub stop off



## Reikiman (Jun 8, 2018)

hi wonder if someone can help. we are on our way to newquay cornwall, we are traveling along the m5 just wondered if there a decent pub stop off, as an overnight stay


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry, can't offer an instant answer, I'm a fick Yorkshireman

You've paid your membership.
Get some value from it.
Use the POI s.
Look up a website called mylocal.co.uk.

Good luck.


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 9, 2018)

think you used to be able to overnight at the jamaica inn


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 10, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> think you used to be able to overnight at the jamaica inn



Last time I asked them, they charged £10 a night even if you were dining!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 10, 2018)

Not sure where you are travelling from, but the Fromebridge Mill just off junction 13 is always good for a stopover;

Greene King Local Pubs | The Fromebridge Mill in Whitminster

I've used it many times.


----------



## Reikiman (Jun 11, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Not sure where you are travelling from, but the Fromebridge Mill just off junction 13 is always good for a stopover;
> 
> Greene King Local Pubs | The Fromebridge Mill in Whitminster
> 
> I've used it many times.



thanks sorry i forgot to put in where i’m staring from, i’m coming from newcastle staffordshire, traveling down the M5 is it junction 13 off the M5 then,


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 11, 2018)

Reikiman said:


> thanks sorry i forgot to put in where i’m staring from, i’m coming from newcastle staffordshire, traveling down the M5 is it junction 13 off the M5 then,



Yes it is. There is a map on the link Rob posted.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jun 11, 2018)

The Brit Stops scheme is probably worth joining if you regularly want to stay over at pubs. Admin has blocked members from posting a link to their website but if you google Brit Stops you'll find them okay.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't know how many pubs are included in the other scheme but what I do know is that we list well over 500 pub stops recommended by our members.

Furthermore not many pubs will refuse a night in their car park so I fail to see the need to pay a further subscription.


----------



## Reikiman (Jun 12, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I don't know how many pubs are included in the other scheme but what I do know is that we list well over 500 pub stops recommended by our members.
> 
> Furthermore not many pubs will refuse a night in their car park so I fail to see the need to pay a further subscription.



thanks for your advice, much appreciated


----------

